
The Curious Link Between Fly-By Anomaly and the “Impossible” EmDrive Thruster - sprucely
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601299/the-curious-link-between-the-fly-by-anomaly-and-the-impossible-emdrive-thruster/
======
sprucely
Not sure I fully understand about jumps in quantized wavelengths of Unruh
radiation, but it's nice to see some testable predictions. Can someone smarter
than me comment on the assumptions made by this theory; that photons have
inertial mass and that the speed of light must change within the cavity?

